# Types of Bullies



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong but its only one type of APBT right? I'm mean its all kind of bloodlines but only one type of structure breed type or however its put.So why the hell is it so many bullies? I just came back from a bully show today and seen like 5 different types of Bullies. And how the heck is a French bulldog a freaking bully? Its just crazy to me with what I seen today. But I'm not gonna get into the show and stuff but I just wanna know why is it so many bullies.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Bullies are divided into size classes like pocket and extreme. It's all about preference.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I wish they would get rid of Extreme...

Also ABKC Bully shows can sometimes have a French Bulldog show along with the AmBully show.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

The American Bully Registry there are five classes Pocket, Standard, Classic, XL, Extreme. i agree with BullyGal i think they should be done with extreme.... too many defects bein bred into the breed... but yeah. not sure as to why there are so many classes... but yeah...


----------



## Renardrich91 (Feb 17, 2013)

my Bully lol I love them

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

There are other breeds who have different classes , like the boston terrier, poodles, shelties, ect ect . It is not uncommon to have different classes . The standard stays the same for each class it just has a different height usually and in some classes a bit more or less mass is accepted. And where did you hear a frenchie is a bully? It could probably fall in the bully breeds as a term that recognizes many dogs like boxers, eb, apbt, bullys, am bulldogs ect ect but in no way is a frenchy the same as an american bully.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh and the ABKC registers other breeds besides the AmBully. They actually register French Bulldogs as French Bulldogs... they do English Bulldogs and Shorty Bulls too.


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

What exactly is a shorty bull? French bulldog mix?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> There are other breeds who have different classes , like the boston terrier, poodles, shelties, ect ect . It is not uncommon to have different classes . The standard stays the same for each class it just has a different height usually and in some classes a bit more or less mass is accepted. And where did you hear a frenchie is a bully? It could probably fall in the bully breeds as a term that recognizes many dogs like boxers, eb, apbt, bullys, am bulldogs ect ect but in no way is a frenchy the same as an american bully.


I was just at a bully show Saturday and they had a French bully show.Not saying its right just saying what I seen .They had 3show 1st was pocket standard classic and something else and when I was leaving they were starting the 2show beginning with French bully


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Armando said:


> What exactly is a shorty bull? French bulldog mix?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


http://theabkcdogs.org/breeds/shorty-bull


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

They're kinda cool. I wonder if people put these into those extreme bully monstrosities!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

doughboi said:


> I was just at a bully show Saturday and they had a French bully show.Not saying its right just saying what I seen .They had 3show 1st was pocket standard classic and something else and when I was leaving they were starting the 2show beginning with French bully


Was it ABKC? cause they do recognize french bulldogs in there registry and offer classes for them at most ABKC shows. I don't get how that would be a big deal??? They also recognize other bully breeds as well and alot of shows hold shorty bull classes and other breeds not just american bully.


----------

